# Eye infection ? How do i treat ?



## As94 (Feb 1, 2021)

My azereus blue has a lump under its eye can anyone help with this I've read many forums and contacted nearly every vet in my area but they can't help and I cant seem to find a solution, I've put it in a vitamin bath for a while and I've also seen people saying neosporin Can I treat this myself ?
It's been like this for 3 days now and im abit worried, here are some pics for now I will upload some better ones when I can get some , pls help !


----------



## Chris S (Apr 12, 2016)

My advice is to find a vet to look after it. It looks pretty bad.


----------



## Vargoje3 (Oct 5, 2020)

If you can't find a vet or can't afford one you can use regular neosporin with out pain relief. Use a q tip to dab it on. Even better would be to use some silver sulfadiazine cream if you can get a hold of some.


----------



## Eurydactylodes (Sep 7, 2021)

Contact a herp veterinarian immediately. 
This does not look good.


----------



## LostIsle (Sep 19, 2018)

Hi There,

I went through an eye infection with my frog earlier this year. I know how sad it can be.

Here's what I did. I had a lot of trouble finding a vet who would look at a PDF plus it was in the middle of lockdowns. I used Vetster to speak with Dr. Frank Frank. He was able to do a virtual diagnosis and prescribed my with medicated eye drops. We all know frogs absorb everything though their skin so medicated drops are risky but it was necessary.

Within a day I had the drops and applied them twice daily for 10 days. Within 5 days I saw improvement and my frog made a full recovery although I still think she has partial blindness in the infected eye. 

I would try to move fast! 

These were the drops:
Neomycin and Polymyxin B sulfates and Gramicidin Ophthalmic Solution.


----------



## As94 (Feb 1, 2021)

thanks for all your replies , ive contacted every vet in my area and none of them deal with exotic pets :? also i gave it a vitamin bath and cleaned and aired the viv out and it seems to have gone down quite alot its still very active and eating fine ! il keep u updated thankyou


----------

